

How a history of eating human brains protected this tribe from brain disease - Mz
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/06/11/how-a-history-of-eating-human-brains-protected-this-tribe-from-brain-disease/

======
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9700043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9700043)

